# Is there any way to turn off WiFi only on a K3G?



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got my K3G yesterday and I'm wondering if there's any way to have 3G on but turn WiFi off...hoping to make the battery last as long as possible and I thought it might help when I know there are no WiFi hotspots around. Thanks!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

WiFi and 3G cannot be turned on or off independently of each other.  The Kindle automatically searches for a viable WiFi network first - if not found it then switches over to 3G


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Nope.  Its either no wireless at all or both on at the same time with the current firmware.  The 3G+WiFi model is actually always connected to 3G even if you're using WiFi.  The 411 screen shows it connected to the 3G network and your WiFi network.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thanks! I just thought it might be an option I hadn't found. 

One other thing...how do you delete unwanted items from the kindle? I received a notification because my credit card on file had expired...I don't want to see that notice constantly but can't find a delete option.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

bwbollom said:


> One other thing...how do you delete unwanted items from the kindle? I received a notification because my credit card on file had expired...I don't want to see that notice constantly but can't find a delete option.


Go to the item and then push right on the 5 way pad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tiersten said:


> The 3G+WiFi model is actually always connected to 3G even if you're using WiFi. The 411 screen shows it connected to the 3G network and your WiFi network.


Thanks for answer in advance. That would have been my question.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Tiersten said:


> Go to the item and then push right on the 5 way pad.


Pressing left gives just the "delete" option. Pressing right enters a menu that includes the "remove from device" option.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahh nice! You folks are terribly helpful  I'm sure I'll have more questions soon, but this is great! Thanks again.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

While there is no easy way to turn wi-fi off completely, you can disconnect your wi-fi router using the wi-fi selecition under settings.  It means if you want to use wi-fi again you have to go through all the sign-in hassle, but it seems to work.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

amafan said:


> While there is no easy way to turn wi-fi off completely, you can disconnect your wi-fi router using the wi-fi selecition under settings. It means if you want to use wi-fi again you have to go through all the sign-in hassle, but it seems to work.


It would still active though scanning so power consumption may not change.

My WiFi key is really long and annoying to type so the hassle of charging it slightly more frequently is totally offset by the extra pain involved in tapping that key in each time I want to enable WiFi


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> It would still active though scanning so power consumption may not change.
> 
> My WiFi key is really long and annoying to type so the hassle of charging it slightly more frequently is totally offset by the extra pain involved in tapping that key in each time I want to enable WiFi


I won't be active if there's nothing to scan for. Unless you're constantly moving around and new wi-fi stations keep coming into play. Digital Radios use most of their power doing two things, transmitting data to the access point and what's called rake filtering which is what it uses to maintain contact with an access point once a connection has been established. As the signal degrades (you move further away from the access point) you use more power because the radio is forced to spend more time filtering noise and capturing the signal from the access point to maintain contact. Of course, nothing saves more power than simply turning off the radio.

As for the Wi-fi key, try changing to WPA-2. It allows you to use a password which it converts to a public key sequence. Oh, yes one more thing. I do agree that it would have been easy and wise for Amazon to simply let you enable and disable directly the radios as you see fit.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm confused.  I have my home wi-fi enabled on my Kindle.  So, if I go to say, a Starbucks or someplace with a free wi-fi network, does my Kindle automatically connect to the unsecured network, or do I have a choice to use the 3G instead of wi-fi?

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

N, if you turn on wireless it will look and find the open network. . . . .not sure about Starbucks, but at Panera, I had to go to the WiFi section of settings and tell it to use it. . . .then the web page for Panera came up and I was able to navigate to the 'log in' button and click it.  Then I was golden.  But if you don't do that, it'll just connect via 3G.

Once you've done this once, you should be good at any Starbucks, or, in my case, Panera, but I'm not sure of that as I haven't been back since.

It doesn't forget your home WiFi netowork though, it just knows it's not in range so it won't try to connect to it.  So for instance, when I came back home, and turned on wireless, within a minute it had identified our home network as one it knew and connected without re-entering any info.  

You can tell it to 'forget' any network you've ever once connected to; if you do, you'll have to do the connection again just as though it's the first time.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you, Ann!

N


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

FWIW, I've been to Starbucks with my Kindle. It's exactly as Ann Describes for Panera. You have to tell it which WiFi network to connect to (at Starbucks it's "attwifi") then go to the web, where it automatically redirects you to the starbucks page, then you have to agree to the terms.

I've not been back or to another one since, but I'll give it a go this weekend to see if it automatically connects without those steps.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tomatogirl said:


> FWIW, I've been to Starbucks with my Kindle. It's exactly as Ann Describes for Panera. You have to tell it which WiFi network to connect to (at Starbucks it's "attwifi") then go to the web, where it automatically redirects you to the starbucks page, then you have to agree to the terms.
> 
> I've not been back or to another one since, but I'll give it a go this weekend to see if it automatically connects without those steps.


You'll still most likely have to go to the web and agree to the terms each time, but you most likely won't have to tell it which network to connect to again.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

amafan said:


> I won't be active if there's nothing to scan for. Unless you're constantly moving around and new wi-fi stations keep coming into play. Digital Radios use most of their power doing two things, transmitting data to the access point and what's called rake filtering which is what it uses to maintain contact with an access point once a connection has been established.


Ah. The person that added in a Bluetooth serial adapter to their K2 mentioned that it used more power when it wasn't actually connected than when it was. I guess for WiFi, you're generally not actively broadcasting to see if somebody else is nearby unlike Bluetooth.



amafan said:


> As for the Wi-fi key, try changing to WPA-2. It allows you to use a password which it converts to a public key sequence.


WPA-2 uses CCMP which is based off the AES symmetric cipher. No public keys are involved.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Pressing left gives just the "delete" option. Pressing right enters a menu that includes the "remove from device" option.


Whats the difference between 'delete' and 'remove from device'?

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

DailyLunatic said:


> Whats the difference between 'delete' and 'remove from device'?


The left action seems to change depending on what it is.

Delete appears to be if it is an item that doesn't get synced to/from Amazon so personal docs and samples etc... So deleting means its gone forever unless you've made a backup somewhere yourself.
Remove from device appears if it is an item that is synced to/from Amazon so anything purchased off the store
Remove from collection appears if it is an item that is in a collection. Everything shows this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Delete vs. Remove from device -- depends on if it's Amazon content or not.  

Non amazon content is deleted. . . .gone for good unless you have made a backup.

Amazon content is removed -- but remains backed up at Amazon and easily accessible via the Archive

You can do either by clicking left. . . .but note that if the book is in a collection, that will only remove it from the collection.  You'll need to do it again to remove/delete it.

If you click to the right, you get a menu of options; the bottom one is to remove or delete.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Old thread, but I promised I'd report back.

I had gone to a Starbucks a few days ago (we'll call it Starbucks #1), and went into the WiFi settings, connected to 'attwifi', then I had to go to the web to accept the terms of using the free WiFi and I was off and running around the web.

I went to a different Starbucks today, #2. Kindle automatically connected to 'attwifi', all I had to do was go to the web and accept the terms again. Then I walked down the road to Starbucks #3 just to test out if I still had to go back to accept the terms on the web, and yup, at a different Starbucks, 1/2 hour later I had to click.  But I never had to go back into the WiFi settings, as they all had the same WiFi broadcast name.

Probably not of use to anyone, but there it is.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

tomatogirl said:


> Old thread, but I promised I'd report back.
> 
> I had gone to a Starbucks a few days ago (we'll call it Starbucks #1), and went into the WiFi settings, connected to 'attwifi', then I had to go to the web to accept the terms of using the free WiFi and I was off and running around the web.
> 
> ...


Definitely useful! Thanks for posting! I don't go to Starbucks a ton, but they are EVERYWHERE and it's good to know that free WiFi is available whenever I do go


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, thanks for letting us know.

N


----------



## bglhvn (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, I just gave Kindle WiFi/3G to wife and we took it on a trip last weekend.  I does connect to my home's WiFi system.  At the hotel, it showed a strong connection to 3G, 4 bars.  When I tried to connect to the internet, it recognized a free hotel WiFi system, but with only 1-2 bars.  Apparently, that week WiFi signal wasn't strong enough to allow us to log on to our At&T email system, and since I couldn't turn off WiFi to use 3G, we couldn't use the Kindle for internet use.  We are brand new Kindle users, is there a way to resolve this problem in the future?  (I just registered with the Kindle Boards and will search for this topic elsewhere).  Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

These instructions from the manual will get your Kindle to ignore a wi-fi connection that it cannot connect to.



> Forget a Wi-Fi Network
> You can tell Kindle to forget the Wi-Fi network you're connected to so that your Kindle doesn't connect to it automatically in the future.
> 
> To forget the Wi-Fi network that you're connected to, follow these steps:
> ...


----------



## louis.l (Dec 6, 2010)

my kindle 3 
not found (displays the word “forget” next to it in the list of available networks. )
pls tell me the detail again,m.thanks,


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

At school have to login. 

At starbucks u have to agree to their terms and conditions before u can really access their wifi

Sorry I didn't see the replies and can't delete from my itouch


----------

